# Fun with ammunition



## Grenadier (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice little website, showing the tests of various premium hollowpoint ammo:

http://www.btfh.net/shoot/caliber.html

Seems that he really likes the new Federal HST (not the same as the older Hydrashok or Hi Shok ammo), although in all honesty, just about any premium hollowpoint is going to do the job quite nicely.  

Still, it's nice to see Federal staking a better claim to the premium hollowpoint market, since they were quagmired with the older Hydrashok for quite a while.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 13, 2007)

On another note, yes, I realize that the HST's are marketed as "law enforcement only" but there are no laws out there that forbid civilians from having this ammo, unless you happen to live in one of those communist areas.   

After all, I'm just a civilian, and have been stocking my babies with Winchester Ranger 127 grain +P+ JHP, which is similarly labelled.  

Still, you can find it at several online sources, such as Streicher's.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link.

Good stuff.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 13, 2007)

neat site, thanks.

I just ordered a new batch of carry ammo.  I don't typically worry about which one is "best" this week.  This time I happened to order 124gr. +p+ Gold Dots, in the past I've used Hornady, Remington, and Federal.  It usually just depends on what I can find on sale or how much I need to buy.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 17, 2007)

kenpotex said:


> neat site, thanks.
> 
> I just ordered a new batch of carry ammo. I don't typically worry about which one is "best" this week. This time I happened to order 124gr. +p+ Gold Dots, in the past I've used Hornady, Remington, and Federal. It usually just depends on what I can find on sale or how much I need to buy.


 
Actually, there's nothing wrong with that method these days.  With all of the research and development that went on amongst the bullet designs, today's premium hollowpoints will all do the job quite nicely, as long as the shooter places the shot well enough.  

The old adage of "fast and light beats slow and heavy" no longer applies anymore, since today's subsonic 147 grain premium loads don't have the expansion problems that the ones from two decades ago did.  Sometimes, I talk to various folks who read the original Marshall and Sanow works, and they still cling to those notions like lice on mice.   

I'd feel perfectly confident using 147 grain Remington Golden Sabers, 127 grain Winchester +P+ Ranger JHP, 115 grain Speer Gold Dot +P, 124 grain standard pressure Gold Dots, etc.  

The 124 grain +P+ Gold Dot is a fine choice, by the way.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 22, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> With all of the research and development that went on amongst the bullet designs, *today's premium hollowpoints will all do the job quite nicely, as long as the shooter places the shot well enough. *


Exactly.


----------

